# Schnecken sterben aus



## MatthiasRK (26. Juni 2014)

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde!
Ich habe seit rund 8 Jahren einen Teich mit zirka 2 Quadratmeter Wasserfläche. Seit etwa 5 Jahren hausen dort Spitzschlammschnecken. Denen ging es all die Jahre prächtig.
Doch seit Anfang dieses Jahres scheinen meine __ Schnecken plötzlich auszusterben!  Von den ehemals sicher 40 Tieren sind jetzt nur noch maximal 10 Schnecken übrig geblieben. Im April habe ich noch 25 Schnecken gezählt. Die Zahl scheint jede Woche zu sinken. Wenn es so weiter geht, sind die Schnecken wohl bis Ende Juli ausgestorben. Was passiert dort? Ich habe am Teich nichts verändert! 

Allerdings habe ich festgestellt, dass sich im Teich etliche Libellenlarven befinden. Können die den Schnecken gefährlich werden? Wenn ja, was kann ich gegen diese Larven tun?

Was soll ich tun um meine Schnecken zu retten?


----------



## Michael der 2. (26. Juni 2014)

Hi

Da klinke ich mich mal mit ein.

Diese __ Schnecken fressen gerne hineingefallenes Laub und Algen. Hast du ihnen irgendwie die Nahrungszufuhr gekappt ?

Ich mach das natürlich nicht ohne Hintergedanken. Ich habe nämlich dieses Jahr seit den letzten Wochen das selbe Problem. Ich hatte immer viel Laub, das hineinfiel. Letzten Herbst habe ich ein Laubnetz gekauft und gespannt. Ihnen sozusagen eine Nahrungsquelle entzogen. Jeden Tag kann ich 10-20 Schneckenhäuschen aus dem Uferbereich entfernen. Sie liegen alle etwa 20cm vom Wasserrand, verschrumpelt im Häuschen, das auf dem Rücken liegt. Es hat mir zuerst keine Sorgen bereitet, da ich ja dachte sie würden verhungern, aber dass es bei dir jetzt auch so kommt...

Hast du eine ähnliche Erklärung ?

Ich hätte __ Egel (vielleicht Schneckenegel) im Teich. Töten die die Schnecken ? Vielleicht das warme Wasser über die letzten Tage ?
Libellenlarven tun den Schnecken in der Regel nichts.

Finde das jetzt schon etwas komisch...

Grüße Michael


PS: Ich hab ewig viele. Wenn wir eine Erklärung finden, kann ich dir gerne welche zukommen lassen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Juni 2014)

Hi Michael,

Schneckenegel heißen so weil die sich von __ Schnecken ernähren, aber auch manche andere __ Egel gehen an Schnecken

die Larven von großen Kolbenwasserkäfer und andere aquatische Käferlarven fressen ebenfalls Wasserschnecken

daneben gibst ja auch noch jede Menge andere Liebhaben von Schneckenfleisch

MfG Frank


----------



## Michael der 2. (26. Juni 2014)

Oh Libellenlarven, das hab ich nicht vermutet und nie beobachtet. Töten die __ Egel die __ Schnecken, wenn ja, wie ?

Als Opfer habe ich sie eigentlich nie geschätzt. Es wäre dann aber trotzdem komisch, dass sie alle ans Ufer kommen.

Die toten sind alle etwa mittelgroß 2-3cm. Oft ist das Häuschen mit einem weißen Fleck. Hat das etwas zu bedeuten ?

Grüße Michael


----------



## Biotopfan (26. Juni 2014)

Hei, habt ihr mal kontrolliert, ob ihr vielleicht irgendwo Faulschlamm im Teich habt?
Im Aquarium werden die __ Schnecken krank, wenn der Boden verschlammt ist und sich Schwefelwasserstoff bildet. Dann korridieren auch die Häuschen, egal wie hart das Wasser ist. Im Gegenteil in absoluten Weichwassergarnelenbecken mit Kh 0, Gh 5, Ph 5 und Bodenfilter sind die Gehäuse gesund...

Weitere Möglichkeit ist, das man einen Hund mit Spot on (Zeckenmittel) gestreichelt hat, oder er im Teich war oder der nachbar Roundup gespritzt hat...

Hunger glaub ich ehr nicht...
die finden immer was..so sauber können Eure Teiche garnicht sein..die leben sogar prima in einem 10 Litereimer Leitungswasser...das juckt die überhauptnicht...

Ich hab nur im ersten von 10 Jahren ein Netz über den Teich gespannt, weil es hieß das man das machen muß..nachdem ich die ersten 3 Vögel ausgewickelt hatte und mir die Pflanzen durchgewachsen sind, hab ich es bleiben lassen...
Mein Teichlein is seit Jahren algenfrei, kristallklar, die Pflanzen wuchern fröhlich vor sich hin, die Schnecken, Libellenlarven und __ Molche sind wohlgenährt, was will ich mehr?

VG Monika


----------



## Michael der 2. (26. Juni 2014)

Hi

Unter den Umständen würde ich auch kein Netz mehr aufspannen. 
Alle Möglichkeit die du genannt hast treffen bei mir nicht zu. Erst recht kein Schlamm. 

Grüße Michael


----------



## MatthiasRK (26. Juni 2014)

Das mit dem Schlamm könnte es wirklich sein. Es hat sich auf dem Boden mittlerweile eine beträchtige Menge an Schlamm angesammelt, ich werde das gleich mal entfernen. Außerdem habe ich die guten __ Schnecken vorerst in den Teich des Nachbarn evakuiert.


----------



## Biotopfan (26. Juni 2014)

Hei..mach nur 3/4 vom Schlamm raus, höchstens. Da sind Viecher drin, die den klar halten.
Wenn man alles wegmacht, wird der Teich evt. trüb...
Alles was mit zu anfängt is nix...zuviel  is nix und zuwenig auch nicht...
VG Monika


----------

